# Winterizing the Hives



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm up in Northern Illinois. About when should I worry about getting my hives winterized, and what does that process entail?


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Winterizing....I'll tell you what I'm doing you can take it with a large grain of salt. I have just today reduced 3 of my 4 hives to just 2 hive bodies each, checked stores in each one and will begin a feeding program immediatly. The 4th colony I left a super on and will also feed this colony. I will use the honey/syrup mix from this super for emergency feeding if necessary. I also put all the hives on screened bottom boards with sheet metal bottoms below the screen. I sprayed the sheet metal with cooking oil spray and will check in a few days to get a mite count...just a guestimate really. Probably in a week or so I will re-grease the bottom boards and powdered sugar the 2 hive bodies, and check for mites again. Will do this 2 more times 7-9 days apart. Then I will add Apigard..I think you leave it on 6-8 weeks(can't remember for sure). Entrance reducer just before frost. Mine are on a trailer, so I think I'll move them under the walnut tree and move a couple of old bales of hay on the north side as a wind break, and wait for spring.


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

Its 94 f here today......winterizing wouldn't have crossed my mind until mid or late october.


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

When the nights start dropping below 50 or so, 

Keep mice out.

Ventilate(how much is an ongoing debate )

Insulate (at least the top)

For now, keep your eye out for robbing and yellowjackets.


----------

